# Johneffer's Road to Pro. *Teen Nationals Champion*



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*Hello! I am Giovanni DelBiondo. I also go by Johneffer on Instagram, YouTube, and multiple Bodybuilding forums.*

*I won the 2017 Teen Nationals at 6'3 (190.5cm) 235Lbs (106.6kg). I have gotten up to 302Lbs (137kg) in the off-season this year but now after cutting some I am about 257Lbs (116.1kg) on the current date of 10/6/2018. I am cleaning up my body, fixing blood works, getting healthier, and getting ready for a wonderful, long, productive off-season which I will be staying much leaner and progressing in a much smarter way. This is what I looked like in 2017 on stage at the NPC Teen Nationals:*

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkDkILAhH0P/?hl=en%26taken-by=johneffer

*Please follow me as I do post some photos on there that may not be here in my log.*

*And also subscribe to my YouTube Channel as I do plan on putting out some daily vlogs and some nicely edited training videos: https://www.youtube.com/user/Johnefferlol2*

*What is the goal?*

*The goal is simple. I want to stay healthy and make incredible gains. I am working with Dominick Cardone, started on 9/18/2018. I have went from 280 Lbs to 257 Lbs in that short amount of time (today is 10/6/2018), and I have come off of all drugs except 200mg Testosterone Cyp and 2mg of Arimidex a week which will certainly change over the next few weeks, or months. It depends.*

*Here's what I currently look like at around 260. Keep in mind I am very soft compared to what I can be around this weight but it is all for a reason. I am going to absolutely blow up in this log and it will become very entertaining. *









*Hope you enjoy the show. *


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

tonight after chest day


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Is it the real johneffer? I'm following you for a long time on insta


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking great mate. The facial changes always fascinate me had the same when I dropped around 29 pounds to single digit bf, looked so different facially and head shape :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IN

Subbed to your YT for a while, you train hard man, if anyone deserves a pro card, gotta be you. will be following, good luck.

edit: any tips on improving squat?

Thanks


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Pancake' said:


> IN
> 
> Subbed to your YT for a while, you train hard man, if anyone deserves a pro card, gotta be you. will be following, good luck.
> 
> ...


 Thank you man, Im gonna be posting a lot of content on youtube in the coming months Im just tryna get into the swing of being that guy with a camera ...

For squats, I would suggest watching a lot of youtube videos about how to do them correctly. That's how I learned how to do most of my exercises. I also do very high rep like 12 reps on squats... Breathing is a super important aspect of squatting, if that isn't right, nothing is. Drop the weight if you have to. Let's say you can squat 405 for 6 and you've been stagnant there for a while, I'd suggest going down to 315 for 6 sets of 12 reps, before you know it youll do 365 for 12, then 405 for 12 etc



AestheticManlet said:


> Looking great mate. The facial changes always fascinate me had the same when I dropped around 29 pounds to single digit bf, looked so different facially and head shape :lol:


 Lmao thanks lad, I call it going from "dad to chad"



Deltz123 said:


> Is it the real johneffer? I'm following you for a long time on insta


 Yeah mane, whats your IG I'll follow you back


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Good to see you back posting again!

Just please don't call people boyo :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Agree with @RexEverthing "Boyo" needs to go.

What happened last time you were on here bro? I remember you posting for a while and then you disappeared.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Johneffer said:


> Thank you man, Im gonna be posting a lot of content on youtube in the coming months Im just tryna get into the swing of being that guy with a camera ...
> 
> For squats, I would suggest watching a lot of youtube videos about how to do them correctly. That's how I learned how to do most of my exercises. I also do very high rep like 12 reps on squats... Breathing is a super important aspect of squatting, if that isn't right, nothing is. Drop the weight if you have to. Let's say you can squat 405 for 6 and you've been stagnant there for a while, I'd suggest going down to 315 for 6 sets of 12 reps, before you know it youll do 365 for 12, then 405 for 12 etc


 Welcome, credit where credits due. you're strong as a ox.

So you prefer a more higher volume approach towards squats? my breathing sucks tbh.

I'll devote some time to training as you've said. Appreciate it.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Hit up Bev Francis gym yesterday and met Maxx Charles. Had a very busy week, had to come up to New York and see my mother who's very ill. Rough stuff. Will be back in the swing of it hard after the weekend and will be posting on a daily basis.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

sorry for not posting much guys, will be soon just been dealing with a lot of IRL s**t lately and forgot to post

getting a coach to keep me accountable for the mean time though. plan on getting pretty shredded in the next 2 -3 months and staying there and slowly going up. cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Johneffer said:


> sorry for not posting much guys, will be soon just been dealing with a lot of IRL s**t lately and forgot to post
> 
> getting a coach to keep me accountable for the mean time though. plan on getting pretty shredded in the next 2 -3 months and staying there and slowly going up. cheers


 Looking good bro


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Trained Legs yesterday, sore as hell today.

*Leg Day (8/27/2018): *

*Squats: *135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 405x1, 405x8, 405x8, 405x8, 405x8, 405x8, 405x8 (Very little rest time, this weight is very light for me... The point is to exhaust the muscle, we don't care about weight right now. Literally a minute and a half rest time.)

*Hack Squats: *2 Platesx6 negatives on the way down, 8 quick reps. (Again, very little rest time... 45 seconds, burning the f**k out of the legs. 2 plates is baby weight for most here)

*Leg Extensions: *I train with my father so we do forced negatives which torches my legs up. We do about 6 sets of Leg Extensions with forced negatives and drop sets super set with *Leg Curls. *Practically no rest time.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> Trained Legs yesterday, sore as hell today.
> 
> *Leg Day (8/27/2018): *
> 
> ...


 Sounds pretty disgusting. I'm glad my pcl and mcl are f**ked at moment lmao.

Physio soon....

Great shape btw. Can't help but think I know you from somewhere.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Toranator said:


> Sounds pretty disgusting. I'm glad my pcl and mcl are f**ked at moment lmao.
> 
> Physio soon....
> 
> Great shape btw. Can't help but think I know you from somewhere.


 I'm on a lot of forums and ive been on RxMuscle youtube n luimarcos s**t

thanks bro x


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

8/28/2018 (Delts):

Military Press (smith): 135x10, 225x8, 275x6, 315x6, 315x6, 315x6, 315x6, 225x12, 225x12

Machine Military Press: Burn out drop sets for 2 sets

Dumbbell Side Laterals: 40x16, 40x16, 40x16

Machine Side Laterals: 80x12, 80x12, 80x12

Barbell Upright Rows: 80x20, 80x20, 80x20

Face Pulls: 120x20, 80x20, 80x20

Rear Delt Cables: 40x30, 40x30, 40x30


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Who's the coach? Arms gained well mate


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> Who's the coach? Arms gained well mate


 Palumbo!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Pic from a movie I am filming! I'm staring in it as a character named The Brute. Basically just killing a bunch of people and smashing them up into bits. Gaining power from their bones...

It'll be mad cool because I am gonna be shredded by the end of the movie so you get to see a pretty pissening body transformation during the film (me getting more powerful)


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Just hired Dominick Cardone to help me for the next months. Gonna be fun!


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Johneffer said:


> Just hired Dominick Cardone to help me for the next months. Gonna be fun!


 How much did you pay?


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Huge.

What's your Instagram ID?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Huge.
> 
> What's your Instagram ID?


 @Johneffer



Deltz123 said:


> How much did you pay?


 Well I got it for free, we are good friends. I'd recommend him though


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*Chest Day (9/17/2018): *

Dumbbell Bench: 45x8, 80x12, 130x8, 150s for 12, 12, 12, 10, 10, 8 Reps.

Decline Hammer Strength: 3 Plates for 2 sets of 16 Reps. 4 Plates for 3 Sets of 16 Reps.

Dumbbell Close Grip Presses Superset with Dumbbell Flies: 12 Reps Each exercise with 45 Pound Dumbbells. 3 Sets.

Cable Flies: 4 Sets of 16 Reps. 60 Pounds.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/18/2018 Leg Day:*

Meal 1: 09:30

Meal 2: 13:30

Meal 3: 15:45

Meal 4: 17:30

Post W/O Shake: 20:00

Meal 5: 22:00

Meal 6: 23:30

*Training: *

Hack Squats: 350 for 10 sets of 12. Very slow and controlled reps. Little rest time between sets.

Leg Press: 6 Plates Each side for 12 Reps 6 sets

Leg Extensions Superset with Lying Hamstring Curls: 6 Sets to failure on both exercises.

Abductor Machine: 180 Lbs for 6 sets of 12 Reps.

*Conclusion: *First day on Cardone's diet... f**k, that was a lot of food. Very intense. I feel like this is exactly what I need to be doing.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/19/2018 (Arm Day): *

*Meal 1:* 10:00

*Meal 2:* 13:30

*Meal 3:* 16:00

*Meal 4:* 18:15

*Post Workout Shake:* 20:30

*Meal 5:* 21:30

*
Meal 6:* 23:30

*Arm Day: *

*Preacher Curls:* 70x12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 10

*Straight Bar Cable Curls Superset with V Bar Push Downs:* 100Lbs Cable Curls for 12 reps... Then Supersetted with 150Lbs V Bar Push Downs for 16 Reps. (10 Sets)

*
Hammer Curls Supersetted with French Press:* 45 Lbs Dumbbells for 8 Reps Each Arm.... Then Supersetted with 75Lbs French Presses for 12 Reps. (4 Sets)

*Straight Bar Curls:* 95x12,12,12,12,10

One of my meals...









Tonight after arm day....


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

9/20/2018 (Back Day):

*Meal 1:* 09:30

*Meal 2:* 12:00

*Meal 3:* 15:00

*
Meal 4: *17:15

*
Post Workout Shake: *20:30

*Meal 5:* 21:45

*
Meal 6:* 11:30

*Back Workout:*

*Bent Over Rows:* 135x12, 225x12, 315 for 6 sets of 12.

*Machine Lat Pull Downs:* 2 Plates each side for 12, 3 Plates each side for 5 sets of 12

*Machine 1 Armed Rows:* 4 Plates for 5 Sets of 16 Reps (each arm)

*
Close Grip Lat Pull Down:* 200lbs for 6 sets of 12-16 reps

*Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs:* 180 for 4 sets of 12

*Underhand Lat Pull Downs:* 140 for 4 sets of 12

(My back is a bit f**ked up from my mattress. Just got my mattress replaced yesterday and already feel a lot better but figured I'd give deadlifts a rest.)




























Tonight, after work out. I think I'm tightening up daily.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Johneffer said:


> 9/20/2018 (Back Day):
> 
> *Meal 1:* 09:30
> 
> ...


 Massive set of legs you got there

Looking good


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Did het change the peds?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> Did het change the peds?


 Yes I am coming off of everything except 200mg test until my health restores


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/21/2018 (Shoulders): *

*Fasted Cardio:* 9:00 (30 Mins fasted Stairmaster 130 BPM Range)

*Meal 1:* 10:00

*Meal 2:* 12:45

*Meal 3:* 15:30

*Meal 4:* 17:30

*Post Workout Shake: *21:00

*Meal 5:* 22:00

*Meal 6: *23:45

*Workout:*

*Smith Machine Shoulder Press:* 135x10, 225x8, 315 for 6 sets of 6

*Shrugs Superset with Upright Rows:* 315 Pounds on shrugs for 16 reps, supersetted with 90 Pound Upright Rows for 12 Reps. 5 Sets of that.

*Side Raises with Dumbbells superset with Behind the Neck Standing Shoulder Press:* 45 lbs for 16 Reps Each arm, then 135 Pound Behind the Neck Presses for 16 Reps. 5 Sets

*Plate Raises: *45 Lbs for 6 sets of 16 Reps

*Rear Delt Flies:* 30 lbs for 30 Reps 4 sets

*Hanging Abdominal Raises:* Failure... about 30 reps

Got some pharma arimidex today, think I will change quite drastically over the next month with that taking care of my estrogen and the diet and intense training.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Johneffer said:


> Yes I am coming off of everything except 200mg test until my health restores


 How is/was your health?

Been following you since a while now chad


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/22/2018 (Arms): *

*Fasted Cardio:* (had to do it post workout)

*Meal 1:* 10:00

*Meal 2:* 13:45

*Meal 3:* 16:30

*Post Workout Shake:* 19:00

*Meal 4:* 19:45

*Meal 5:* 21:15

*Meal 6:* 23:45

*Workout: *

*Preacher Curls:* 6 Sets of 90 Lbs for 8-12 Reps

*
Cable Straight Bar Curls Superset with V Bar Pushdowns:* 10 Sets 120 Lbs Curls for 10 Reps, 16 Rep Push Downs. Very little Rest time

*Concentration Cable Curls: *50 Lbs for 16 reps Each Arm

*
Standing Overhead Tricep Press:* 150x16 for 6 sets

*Barbell Curls:* 95 lbs for 6 sets of 10

*Tricep Rope Extensions:* 100lbs for 6 sets of 12 reps


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> How is/was your health?
> 
> Been following you since a while now chad


 It wasnt too bad, liver values were high and platelets were high

donated blood and got some necessary supplements and sticking with 200 mg test a week for a bit


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Johneffer said:


> It wasnt too bad, liver values were high and platelets were high
> 
> donated blood and got some necessary supplements and sticking with 200 mg test a week for a bit


 Can u tell us (or me) a bit about the necessary supps?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/23/2018 (Calves, Abs, Pull Ups): *

*Meal 1:* 11:30 (late start today..)

*Meal 2:* 13:30

*Meal 3:* 15:00

*Meal 4:* 16:45

*Post W/O Shake:* 19:00 (Drank directly after training and cardio...

*Meal 5:* 21:30

*Meal 6:* 23:30

*Training:*

*Calf Raises (deep Stretching the calf between each set.)* 8 sets of 3 Plates for 20-30 reps

*Pull Ups:* 6 Sets of Wide Grips for 12 Reps, 6 sets of Close Grips for 6-10 Reps

*Close Grip Lat Pull Downs:* 150 for 6 sets of 12-16

*Ab Wheel Roll:* 6 sets of 10 Reps

*Rope Crunches:* 150 for 5 Sets of 20 Reps

Weighed in at 267... was 280 on monday. Great Progress while eating like a machine.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Man like John.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> Can u tell us (or me) a bit about the necessary supps?


 * Vitamin C- 3,000mg 2x a day Vitamin D- 5,000iu daily (with fatty meal) Vitamin E- 400iu daily Super K by life extension- 2 pill daily Fish Oil- 5g am and 5g PM AD Heart +- 3 pills daily AD Liver +- 4 pills daily NAC- 1200MG daily Thorne B Complex-1 Pill Daily Life Extension Super K- 1 Pill Daily Leviathan Tudca-600mg am and 600mg p Life Extension Super Bio Curumin- 1 Pill AM and 1 pill PM Jarrows Citrus Bergamot-2 pill AM and 2 pill PM Himalaya Arjuna- 3 pills daily Asrtraglus- 2g 2x per day *


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/24/2018 (CHEST DAY): *

*Meals:*

*Meal 1:* 10:30

*Meal 2:* 13:00

*Meal 3:* 15:00

*Meal 4:* 17:30

*Post Workout Shake:* 20:00

*Meal 5:* 21:30

*Meal 6:* 23:45

*WORKOUT *

*Dumbbell Bench:* 150sx12, 150sx12, 150sx12, 150sx12, 150sx10, 150x10

*Dumbbell Incline Bench:* 130sx8, 130sx8, 130sx8

*Bench Press Machine:* 6Platesx16, 6platesx16, 8Platesx12, 8 Platesx12, 8 Platesx12

*Cable Flies:* 50x16, 50x16, 50x16, 50x16, 50x16

*Taken:* 1MG Arimidex, all of my health vitamins taken.





































Waist is down a lot, felt it in my belt today... Feel like visually the changes are quite drastic as well.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/25/2018 (Leg Day):*

*MEALS:*

*Meal 1: *10:30

*Meal 2: *13:00

*Meal 3: *15:30

*Meal 4: *17:15

*Post Workout Shake: *20:30

*Meal 5: *22:00

*Meal 6: *23:45

*Training:*

*Squats: *135x10, 225x6, 315x6, 405x1, 405 for 6 sets of 10

*Leg Extensions Superset Lying Hamstring Curls: *6 Sets of failure for both

*Hack Squats: *4 Sets to failure

*Abductor Machine: *6 sets of 180 Lbs for 12 Reps

*TAKEN:* Vitamin's taken


__
http://instagr.am/p/BoK4TrWBahp/


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

9/26/2018 (Arms):

*MEALS:*
*
*
*Meal 1:* 09:30

*Meal 2:* 13:00

*Meal 3:* 15:30

*Meal 4:* 17:15

*Post Workout Shake:* 20:00

*Meal 5:* 21:45

*Meal 6: *23:30

*WORKOUT:*

*PREACHER CURLS:* 6 Sets of 8 with 85 Lbs

*Smith Machine Skullcrushers:* 6 Sets of 12 with 135 Lbs

*Straight Bar Cable Curls:* 10 Sets of 12 Reps with 100 lbs

*V Bar Tricep Push Downs:* 10 Sets of 16 Reps with 150 Lbs (This is superset with the exercise directly above it.)

*Seated Dumbbell Curls:* 3 Sets of 12 Reps Each Arm with 35 Lbs Dumbbells.

*Standing Hammer Curls:* 3 Sets of 20 Reps Each Arm with 40 Lbs Dumbbells.

*TAKEN: * 100mg of Testosterone Cypionate, .5mg Aromasin, All Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/27/2018 BACK DAY:*

*Meal Timing:*

*Meal 1:* 11:00

*Meal 2:* 13:15

*Meal 3:* 15:15

*Meal 4:* 17:15

*Post Workout Shake:* 20:30

*Meal 5:* 22:00

*Meal 6:* 00:00

*WORKOUT:*

*Deadlifts:*405 for 3 sets of 6 (wtf, my lower back is still messed up from sleeping on my bed. the left side, idk what to do srs... Glad I can still squat tho)

*1-Arm DBell Rows:*6 sets of 130 Lbs Dumbbell for 12 Reps

*Close Grip Cable Rows:*5 Sets of 20 with 200 Lbs

*Lat Pull Downs Wide Grip:*5 sets of 16 with 160 lbs

*Lat Pull Downs Close Grip:*4 Sets of 12 with 160 Lbs

*Face Pulls:*3 sets of 16 with 120 Lbs

TAKEN: Health Supps


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Those are a lot of sets and reps man


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/28/2018 (SHOULDERS):*

*MEAL TIMING:*
*
*
*Meal 1:* 10:30

*Meal 2:* 13:45

*Meal 3:* 15:45

*Meal 4:* 17:30

*Post Workout Shake:* 20:30

*Meal 5:* 21:30

*Meal 6:* 23:45

TRAINING:

*Smith Machine Military Press:* 6 Sets w/ 315Lbs for 6 Reps

*Side Laterals:* 6 Sets w/ 45 Lbs Dumbbells for 16 Reps

*Upright Rows S/S with Behind the Neck Barbell Presses:* 5 Sets of 12 Reps with 135 Lbs Barbell on Upright Rows, flip it up and do 12 Reps with 135 Behind the Neck

*Front Raises:* 5 Sets with 45 Lbs Dumbbells for 8 Reps Each Arm

*Rear Delt Cable Flies:* 40 Lbs for 4 Sets of 20

*Face Pulls:* 120 Lbs for 4 sets of 16

*TAKEN: *Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/29/2018 (LAT WORK):*

*MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1:* 11:30 (late start...)

*Meal 2:* 13:30

*Meal 3:* 15:50

*Post Workout Shake:* 19:00

*Meal 4:* 20:00

*Meal 5:* 21:30

*Meal 6:* 00:00

*WORKOUT:*

*Wide Grip Pull Ups:* 12 Sets to Failure (8-12 Reps)

*Lat Pull Downs Wide Grip:* 160 Lbs for 6 Sets of 12 Reps

*Lat Pull Downs Underhand:* 160 Lbs for 6 Sets of 12 Reps

*30 Min of Stairmaster 140 BPM Fasted Cardio *

*TAKEN: * Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*9/30/2018 (Calves and Abs)*

*MEAL TIMING *

*Meal 1:* 11:00

*Meal 2:* 13:30

*Meal 3:* 15:30

*Meal 4:* 17:30

*Post Workout Shake:* 19:15

*Meal 5:* 21:30

*Meal 6:* 23:45

*WORKOUT*

*Calf Raises:* 16 Sets of Calf Raises for 20 Reps, Stretching inbetween each set...

*Hanging Ab Raises:* 4 Sets to Failure

*Ab Wheel Roll:* 6 Sets for 8 Reps

*TAKEN:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

You got real potential kid. you're gonna eat lightening and you're gonna crap thunder.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/1/2018 (CHEST DAY): *

*MEAL TIMING*

*Meal 1: *09:00

*Meal 2: *12:30

*Meal 3:* 15:00

*Meal 4:* 17:00

*
Post Workout Shake:* 20:30

*Meal 5:* 22:30

*
Meal 6:* 00:30

*WORKOUT: *

*Dumbbell Bench: *40x6, 80x6, 130x6, 150x12, 150x12, 150x10, 150x10, 150x10

*Decline Hammerstrength Machine:*3Platex12, 4Platesx12, 4Platesx12, 4Platesx12

*Incline Flies W/ Dumbbells:* 50lbsx12, 50lbsx12, 50lbsx12

*Cable Flies:* 60x12, 60x12, 60x12

*TAKEN:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

You did good kid. Real good.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Pancake' said:


> You did good kid. Real good.


 I appreciate you man


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/2/2018 (LEG DAY):**
*

*

*

*
**MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1: 09:30*

*Meal 2: 13:00*

*Meal 3: 15:30*

*Meal 4: 17:15*

*Post Workout Shake: 20:30


Meal 5: 21:30*

*Meal 6: 23:30*

*WORKOUT: *

*So... I still feel pain in my lowerback. Although I did train legs today I had to train around it for my back.*

*I spent about an hour using the foam roller and stretching out my hips (which I believe is the source of my problem. This isn't an injury, it happened from sleeping on my bed even though it had broken springs in it that would make my body sink in it.*

*And then I spent about an hour doing lower Back hyper extensions and then I hung from a pull up bar to free up my back a bit. I think it worked a lot and I think I will have this nagging issue healed within a couple weeks. *

*In the meantime I am going to take it easy on squats and deadlifts while I address this. It's really annoying and right now I'm really in my 'Clean Up Phase' anyways, so I think this is the perfect time to do this. *

*I am going to continue stretching my hip flexors every couple days and get back to it. We are gonna start up a crazy lean bulk here soon in the next couple weeks, when I get to around 250 and my blood work is normalized. *

*TAKEN: 200mg Test Cypionate / 1mg injectable Arimidex (it's in the Test), Health Vitamins *


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/3/2018 (ARM DAY):*

*MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1:* 09:30

*Meal 2:* 13:00

*Meal 3:* 15:30

*Meal 4:* 17:30

*Post Workout Shake:* 20:30

*Meal 5:* 22:30

*Meal 6:* 23:45

*WORKOUT: *

*Preacher Curl:* 6 sets of 8 with 85Lbs

*Standing French Press:* 6 sets of 10 with 135Lbs

*Cable Straight Bar Curls superset with V Bar Push Downs* 10 Sets of this. 120 Lbs for 12 Reps with Curls, 150 Lbs for 16 Reps with Push Downs

*Seated Dumbbell Curls:* 6 Sets of 10 Reps 35 Lbs

*Hammer Curls W/ Dumbbells:* 4 Sets of 10 Reps 45 Lbs

*TAKEN:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*New Diet:*

Meal 1: *14oz Egg whites *2 Whole Eggs *40g cream of rice (measured dry) *2 Slices Ezekiel Bread (may add no sugar jelly) *70g Blueberries

Meal 2: *10oz Ground Turkey *250g white rice 100g veggies

Meal 3: *10oz Ground Turkey *10oz White Potato *1 tablespoon olive oil

Meal 4: *10oz Ground Turkey *250g white rice *100g veggies

Post W/O Shake: 50g Whey 25g Waxy maise

Meal 5: (POST, AFTER SHAKE) *12oz egg white (measure liquid pre cooked) *60g cream of rice (measured dry) *20g PB

Meal 6: *10oz Ground Turkey *2 Whole Eggs *2 slices Ezekiel bread


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking a lot dryer there. you activated effer mode?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/4/2018 BACK DAY:*

*
**MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1:* 09:30

*Meal 2:* 12:30

*Post Workout Shake: *16:00

*Meal 5:* 16:30

*
Meal 3:* 19:15

*Meal 4:* 22:00

*Meal 6:* 00:30

(Acting gig today f**ked my meal timing up)

*TRAINING: *

Deadlifts: 135x12, 225x12, 315x4, 405x1, 495x1, 585x1

Realized my back is f**ked up and I need to give it a serious rest. Very disappointing but I think itll be worth it... I know it's not a SERIOUS injury. I NEVER get injured ever. I've been injured one time in my life that has seriously put me back in training *knock on wood*.

*TAKEN:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/5/2018 (SHOULDERS):*

*MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1:* 12:30

*Meal 2:* 14:30

*Meal 3:* 17:00

*Post Workout Shake:* 20:00

*Meal 5:* 20:30

*
Meal 4:* 21:30

*Meal 6:* 23:45

*WORKOUT:*
*
*
*Side Lateral Raises W/ Dumbbells:* 45Lbs for 4 Sets of 16 Reps

*Strict Partial Side Lateral Raises W/ Dumbbells:* 70 Lbs for 4 sets of 16 Reps. (Move I saw Dusty Hanshaw doing in a recent video. Good exercise, people think you are dumb though.)

*Rear Delt Raises On Chair W/ Dumbbells:* 30 Lbs for 4 sets of 16 Reps.

*Seated Smith Machine Military Press:* 225 Lbs for 12 Reps, 275 for 6 Reps, 315 for 6 Sets of 6 Reps.

*Upright Rows:* 130 Lbs for 4 Sets of 12-16

*Front Raises with Dumbbells:* 35 Lbs for 4 Sets of 8 Reps (W/ Each Arm)

*Face Pulls:* 120 Lbs for 4 Sets of 16 Reps

*TAKEN:* Health Supplements, 1mg Arimidex.

Feeling quite small today. It's all good though. This is the phase before the mass comes.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

How long do you workouts take? Hella volume. 30 sets!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

arbffgadm100 said:


> How long do you workouts take? Hella volume. 30 sets!!


 Volume way forward, did arms on Thursday 20 sets biceps and 20 sets triceps fu**ing wrote them off man.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Johneffer said:


> *TRAINING: *
> 
> Deadlifts: 135x12, 225x12, 315x4, 405x1, 495x1, 585x1
> 
> ...


 Maybe going against the grain here, I just don't think Deadlifts are worthwhile from hypertrophy prospective and BB. I'd like doing DL, but I saw nothing from them and its not till you start DL stupid weight where I feel they start to become beneficial in terms of gains but at that point I just think the risk/reward ratio and wear and tear that cause is just not worth it imho.

E.g. Pullups with 135lbs tied to you for reps I believe will do a hell of a lot more for your back than DL for say 385. DL gave me impressive traps though.

You obviously know your body though dude and have extremely impressive development for such a young age. Keep up the good work


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Maybe going against the grain here, I just don't think Deadlifts are worthwhile from hypertrophy prospective and BB. I'd like doing DL, but I saw nothing from them and its not till you start DL stupid weight where I feel they start to become beneficial in terms of gains but at that point I just think the risk/reward ratio and wear and tear that cause is just not worth it imho.
> 
> E.g. Pullups with 135lbs tied to you for reps I believe will do a hell of a lot more for your back than DL for say 385. DL gave me impressive traps though.
> 
> You obviously know your body though dude and have extremely impressive development for such a young age. Keep up the good work


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Volume way forward, did arms on Thursday 20 sets biceps and 20 sets triceps fu**ing wrote them off man.


 Right then... Looks like i need to up my arm game!!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Right then... Looks like i need to up my arm game!!!


 Serious I watched a video by lee priest saying how he trained arms.

been coasting with arms for years, with them getting hit indirectly all the time they need the volume to be put under new stresses.

also watched a video with flex Lewis training triceps was doing super sets of 100 reps on 5 diferent exercise (all on cables)

was first time I've felt proper doms in my arms for years, think most people don't do enough on arms then wonder why they don't grow.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Volume way forward, did arms on Thursday 20 sets biceps and 20 sets triceps fu**ing wrote them off man.


 A tip

3-5 sets of 50 on tricep bench/chair dips after your pressing. and add plates for sets of 50 then finish with 3 sets of 15 with a dumbbell pullover full ROM. try it for a month and look at the long head of your tricep before/after. with dips try use a chair and a narrow shoulder width grip and grip the insides of the corners. rather than how this fella below has his hands. much more tension and recruitment. I believe these are the best 2 triceps exercises.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> A tip
> 
> 3-5 sets of 50 on tricep bench/chair dips after your pressing. and add plates for sets of 50 then finish with 3 sets of 15 with a dumbbell pullover full ROM. try it for a month and look at the long head of your tricep before/after. with dips try use a chair and a narrow shoulder width grip and grip the insides of the corners. rather than how this fella below has his hands. much more tension and recruitment. I believe these are the best 2 triceps exercises.
> 
> ...


 How big your arms bro?

top exercise for women.

bottom I sometimes do on chest...


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Cronus said:


> Maybe going against the grain here, I just don't think Deadlifts are worthwhile from hypertrophy prospective and BB. I'd like doing DL, but I saw nothing from them and its not till you start DL stupid weight where I feel they start to become beneficial in terms of gains but at that point I just think the risk/reward ratio and wear and tear that cause is just not worth it imho.
> 
> E.g. Pullups with 135lbs tied to you for reps I believe will do a hell of a lot more for your back than DL for say 385. DL gave me impressive traps though.
> 
> You obviously know your body though dude and have extremely impressive development for such a young age. Keep up the good work


 You know I have heard this multiple times before-

Deadlifts are the reason why I have crazy lowerback development and a great posterior chain

I think it adds up to a lot more than just your back... its an essential part of my workout and gives me a certain thickness I couldn't replicate with machines.







the mass it gives your glutes, hamstrings, traps, the lowerback it gives you .. I wanna keep deadlifts in for my entire time bodybuilding. But thank you for sharing your opinion lad seriously and I do love weighted pull ups.



arbffgadm100 said:


> How long do you workouts take? Hella volume. 30 sets!!


 Longest workout is back which can take 2 hours 15 minutes.... Arm day can last about an hour and 15 minutes. Thanks bro.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Johneffer said:


> You know I have heard this multiple times before-
> 
> Deadlifts are the reason why I have crazy lowerback development and a great posterior chain
> 
> ...


 Dam mate, case in point because I can;t argue with that back pic lol. I do agree with other variations like trap bar deadlifts and def agree they can hit glutes and hamstrings very well which is why I do rack pulls but below the knee so I don't take my back so much.

Hip thrusts work man if you need to take a break from deads - they'll still it the gultes and hams well.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/6/2018 (ARMS):*

*MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1:* 11:30

*Meal 2:* 13:30

*Meal 3:* 15:30

*Meal 4:* 17:00

*Post Workout Shake:* 19:15

*Meal 5 (CHEAT MEAL):* 21:00 Pic:







Probably one of the worst burgers I've had in my life but it was fun to go out with my misses and enjoy some regular food with her.

*Meal 6:* 00:00

*WORKOUT:*

*Preacher Curls:* 85 Lbs for 6 sets of 8 Reps

*Straight Bar Curls Superset with V Bar Push Downs:* 130lbs for 12 Reps on Curls for 10 sets, superset with 150Lbs for 16 Reps on V Bar.

*Seated Dumbbell Curls:* 6 Sets of 12 Reps Each Arm 30 Lbs Dumbbells.

*Seated Dips:* 4 sets of 30 Reps bodyweight.

*Taken:* All Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/7/2018 (OFF DAY):*

*MEAL TIMING:*

*MEAL 1:* 10:30

*MEAL 2:* 13:30

*MEAL 3:* 15:30

*MEAL 4:* 18:00

*MEAL 5:* 21:30

*MEAL 6:* 00:00

*TRAINING: *

OFF DAY.

NEW TRAINING PLAN STARTING TOMORROW....

*MONDAY -* CHEST/TRICEPS/LIGHT DELT PUMP UP

*TUESDAY - *LEG DAY

*WEDNESDAY -* OFF

*THURSDAY -* BACK/BICEPS

*FRIDAY -* DELTS/TRAPS

*SATURDAY -* ARMS

*SUNDAY -* OFF

*TAKEN: * HEALTH VITAMINS, 1Mg Arimidex

Spent my day just relaxing, eating, posting on forums and listening to Bollywood music srs


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> also watched a video with flex Lewis training triceps was doing super sets of 100 reps on 5 diferent exercise (all on cables)


 Extreme Y3T training mate. All rep ranges (including super high) have their place.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/8/2018 (CHEST DAY):*

*Meal Timing:*

*Meal 1:* 11:30

*Meal 2:* 13:30

*Meal 3:* 15:30

*Meal 4:* 17:30

*POST WORKOUT SHAKE:* 20:30

*Meal 5:* 22:00

*Meal 6:* 00:00

*WORKOUT:*

*Dumbbell Presses:* 45x6, 80x6, 130x6, 150x12, 150x12, 150x12, 150x10

*Machine Bench Press:* 3 Plates Each side for 16 Reps, 6 sets.

*Bodyweight Dips:* 20 Reps for 4 sets

*Incline Dumbbell Press:* 130s for 3 sets of 8 Reps

*Cable Flies:* 3 Sets of 8 Reps

*Taken:* Health Vitamins.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/9/2018 (LEG DAY): *

*MEALS / MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1: (09:30)* 40g Cream Of Rice (Dry), 12 Oz Egg Whites (Liquid), 2 Pieces of Ezekiel Bread, 70g Blue Berries, 1 Scoop Sugar-Free Fiber

*Meal 2: (12:30)* 250g White Rice (Cooked), 10 Oz Chicken Breast (Cooked), No Sugar Added Ketchup (Tablespoon)

*Meal 3: (15:30)* 10 Oz White Potato (Cooked), 10 Oz Chicken Breast (Cooked), 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4: (17:30)* 250g White Rice (Cooked), 10 Oz Chicken Breast (Cooked), 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil)

*Post Workout Shake: (20:30)* 2 Scoops Whey Isolate, 30g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5: (21:30)* 60g Cream of Rice (Dry), 14 Oz Egg Whites (Liquid), 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6:* 10 Oz Chicken Breast (Cooked), 1 Cup Green Beans, 2 XL Whole Eggs

*Workout: *

*Hack Squats:* *(Warm Up):* 2 Plates (each side) for 12, 3 Plates for 12, 4 Plates for 2, 5 Plates for 2, *(Working Sets):* 6 Plates for 10, 7 Plates for 8, 7 Plates for 8, 7 Plates for 8, 4 Plates for 16

*Leg Press Superset with Hack Squats:* 3 Plates Each side on Leg Press for 16 Reps, Supersetted with 2 Plates on Hack Squat for 16 Reps - 3 Sets.

*Stiff Leg Dumbbell Deadlifts (For hams):* 120 Lbs for 12 Reps, 3 sets.

*Leg Extensions:* 6 sets of 30 Reps at around 180 Lbs

*Lying Hamstring Curls:* 6 sets of 16-30 Reps at around 120 Lbs going as low at 80Lbs.

*Abductor Machine:* 300 lbs for 3 sets of 16 Reps

*Taken:* 200mg Test Cyp, Health Vitamins

*Video of Hacks Supersetted with Leg Press:* https://gfycat.com/EminentValidBackswimmer

*Video of Hack Squats w/ 7 Plates: https://gfycat.com/DimwittedFakeAbyssiniancat*

*Picture After Training:*


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10/2018 (OFF DAY):

*Meals / Meal Timing:*

*Meal 1 (11:30):* 40g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Slices of Ezekiel Bread, 70g Blueberries, 2 Whole Eggs, 5g Fish Oil

*Meal 2 (13:30):* 250g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast

*Meal 3 (15:30):* 10 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (17:30):* 250g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast

*Meal 5 (20:30):* 60g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:00):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Cups Green Beans, 2 Slices Ezekiel, 2 Whole Eggs.

*Workout:* 

OFF. Needed a rest man. Feeling beaten down tbh.

*Taken:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

10/11/2018 (BACK DAY

MEALS / MEAL TIMING

Meal 1: (11:30) 2 Slices Ezekiel, 2 Whole Eggs, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 40g Cream of Rice, 70g Blueberries

Meal 2: (13:30) 250g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast

Meal 3: (15:30) 10 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

Meal 4: (17:45) 250g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast

Post Workout Shake: (20:30) 2 Scoops Whey, 30g Waxy Maise

Meal 5: (21:30) 60g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g PB

Meal 6: (23:45) 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Cups Green Beans, 2 Whole Eggs

WORKOUT:

Lat Pull Downs Wide Grip: 180x12, 200 for 4 sets of 12

Rack Pulls: 495x10, 585 for 4 sets of 8 reps

Chest Supported T-Bar Rows: 4 Plates for 5 set of 12

T Bar Rows: 4 Plates for 3 sets of 16

Seated Machine Rows: 5 Plates for 8 Reps Each Arm 2 Sets, 4 Plates for 8 Reps Each Arm 3 Sets

Hyper Extensions: Holding 25 Lbs Plate for 12 Reps, 4 sets

Straight Bar Cable Curls: 100Lbs for 3 Sets of 12

EZ Bar Curl: 100 Lbs for 3 sets of 10

Seated Bicep Curls: 35 Lbs for 8 Reps Each Arm, 3 sets

TAKEN: Health Vitamins

INSANE workout! Great great pump!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/12/2018 (DELTS AND TRAPS):*

*MEALS/MEAL TIMING*

*Meal 1: (12:00) *2 Slices Ezekiel, 2 Whole Eggs, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 60g Cream of Rice, 70g Blueberries

*Meal 2: (13:45)* 300g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast

*Meal 3: (16:30)* 10 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4: (18:15)* 300g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast

*Post Workout Shake: (21:00) *2 Scoops Whey, 30g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5: (22:00)* 80g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g PB

*Meal 6: (00:35) *10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Cups Green Beans, 2 Whole Eggs

*TRAINING:*

*Smith Military Press:* 135x12, 225x12, 275 for 6 sets of 8 very slow controlling on the way down

*Upright Rows*: 100Lbs for 4 sets of 10 Reps, 3 second negative on way down. Last set was to failure dropping weight..

*Standing Side Laterals W/ Dumbbells: *4 sets of 8-10 Reps Each Arm with 55 Lbs Dumbbells... Keeping form tight, no swinging, last set is to failure Dropping weight 

*Cable Rear Delt Flies:* 30 Lbs for 4 sets of 20 Reps

*EZ Bar Front Raises:* 75Lbs for 3 sets of 12 Reps
*Barbell Shrugs: *495 for 4 sets of 12 Reps, 405 for 1 set of 20

*TAKEN:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/14/2018 (OFF DAY):*

*Meal 1: (11:30)* 14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 40g Cream of Rice, 2 Slices of Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2: (13:30)* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Cup Green Beans, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3: (15:30)* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 6 Oz White Potato, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4: (17:45)* 2 Scoops Whey, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 5: (20:00)* 14 Oz Egg Whites, 30g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6: (22:45)* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 1 Cup Green Beans

*Training:* OFF

*
Feeling great... *


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/15/2018 (CHEST TRICEPS DAY):*

MEALS / MEAL TIMING:

Meal 1: (09:30) 60g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Ezekiel Bread

Meal 2: (12:00) 300g White Rice, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast

Meal 3: (15:00) 10 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

Meal 4: (17:00)[/b] 300g White RIce, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast

Post Workout Shake: (20:30) 2 Scoops Whey Protein, 30g Waxy Maise

Meal 5: (21:30)[ 80g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter, 14 Oz Egg Whites

Meal 6: (23:45) 10 Oz of Chicken Breast, 2 Cups Green Beans, 2 Ezekiel Bread, 2 Whole Eggs

*TRAINING:*

Pec Deck: 150 for 3 sets of 12

Smith Bench: 225x12, 315x12, 365x8, 405x4, 365x6, 315x10

Decline Hammerstrength Plate Machine: 4 Plates for 3 sets of 12

Dips: 4 Sets of 20 Reps W/ Bodyweight

Cable Flies: 50Lbs each side for 4 sets of 12

*Taken: *Health Vitamins


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Strong as an ox, military press is impressive, any tips on how to build strength in this area?

Side note: I saw 10oz of chicken breast, damn that's like 3 chicken breasts at once, I'd be puking it up!

Great stuff :thumb


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Strong as an ox, military press is impressive, any tips on how to build strength in this area?
> 
> Side note: I saw 10oz of chicken breast, damn that's like 3 chicken breasts at once, I'd be puking it up!
> 
> Great stuff :thumb


 Lad Im eating 40 oz a day.... Its not so bad

To be honest man my Military Press exploded when I started doing 6 sets of 6-8! my strict standing overhead press did too. thanks for the love


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/16/2018 (LEG DAY):*

*Meals / Meal Timing: *

*Meal 1: (09:30)* 60g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2: (12:00)* 300g White Rice, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast

*Meal 3: (15:00)* 10 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4: (17:00)* 300g White RIce, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast

*Post Workout Shake: (20:30)* 2 Scoops Whey Protein, 30g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5: (21:30)* 80g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter, 14 Oz Egg Whites

*Meal 6: (23:45)* 10 Oz of Chicken Breast, 2 Cups Green Beans, 2 Ezekiel Bread, 2 Whole Eggs

*TRAINING: *

*Hack Squats: **Warm Up:* 1 Platex6, 2 Platesx6, 3 Platesx6, 4Platesx2, 5Platex1, 6 Platesx1, *Working Sets:* 7 Plates for 8 Reps, 8 Plates for 6, 6 Plate for 2 sets of 12

*Dumbbell Stiff Legs:* 120Lbs each arm for 3 sets of 12

*Leg Extensions:* 4 Drop Sets, 150 for 20, 130 for 20, 110 for 20, 90 for 20, 70 for 20

*Lying Hamstring Curls:* 4 Sets of 120 Lbs for 12-16 Reps

*Calf Raises:* 3 Sets of 30 Reps, Stretching inbetween each set

*Taken:* Health Vitamins

@Johneffer on Instagram, recent post for some footage of my hack squats and stiff legs.

Also, check this flexibility at 265 Lbs!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/18/2018 (OFF DAY):*
*
*
*Meals / Meal Timing*

*Meal 1: (10:00) *14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 2 Ezekiel Slices, 40g Cream of Rice

*Meal 2: (12:30)* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 100g Veggies, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3: (15:30)* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 6 Oz White Potatoes, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4: (17:30) *10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 5: (20:00) *2 Scoop Whey Protein, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6: (22:30) *14 Oz Egg Whites, 30g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 7: (00:00)* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 2 Cups Green Beans

*Training: OFF*

*Taken:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/18/2018 (BACK/BICEPS):*

*Meals / Meal Timing*

*Meal 1: (11:30)* 60g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2: (15:00)* 300g White Rice, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast

*Meal 3: (17:30)* 10 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake: (20:00)* 2 Scoops Whey Protein, 30g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5: (20:30)* 80g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter, 14 Oz Egg Whites

*Meal 4: (22:30)* 300g White RIce, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast

*Meal 6: (23:45)* 10 Oz of Chicken Breast, 2 Cups Green Beans, 2 Ezekiel Bread, 2 Whole Eggs

(Gave blood work, had to fast for 12 hours and forgot I had eaten otherwise would've eaten my first meal much earlier...)

*
TRAINING:*

*5 Sets of Wide Grip Pull Ups:* Bodyweight, 8-10 Reps

*Lat Pull Downs:* 250x12, 250x12, 235x12, 270x12

*Chest Supported T-Bar Machine:* 3 Plates for 12, 4 Plates for 12, 5 Plates for 6, 2 Sets of 4 Plates for 12

*Seated Row Machine:* 4 Plates for 4 sets of 12 Reps Each Arm

*Dumbbell Rows:* 130 Lbs Dumbbell, 12 Reps Each side for 4 Sets

*Hyper Extensions:* Holding 25 Lbs, 12 Reps.

*EZ Bar Curl:* 115 Lbs for 6 Sets of 12 Reps

*Dumbbell Spider Curls:* 40 Lbs for 6 Sets of 12 Each Arm

*TAKEN:* Health vitamins, and my blood. If it has improved, gonna start up some big lad s**t here soon.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/19/2018 (DELTS & TRAPS): *

*Meals / Meal Timing:*

*Meal 1: (09:30)* 60g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2: (12:00)* 300g White Rice, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast

*Meal 3: (15:30)* 10 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4: (17:45)* 300g White Rice, 10 Oz of Chicken Breast

*Post Workout Shake: (20:00)* 2 Scoops Whey Protein, 30g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5: (22:30)* 80g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter, 14 Oz Egg Whites

*Meal 6: (23:45)* 10 Oz of Chicken Breast, 2 Cups Green Beans, 2 Ezekiel Bread, 2 Whole Eggs

*Training:*

*Warm Up:* Upright Rows W/ 45 Lbs Bar for 12 Reps, then immediately doing 12 reps overhead Presses behind the neck for 3 sets

*Smith Machine Shoulder Press:* 135x12, 225x12, 225x12, 315x8, 315x6, 275x6, 275x6 275x6

*Upright Rows:* 100 Lbs for 3 Sets of 12

*Seated Side Laterals:* 45 Lbs for 4 Sets of 10

*Rear Delt Cable Flies:* 30 Lbs for 4 Sets of 12

*EZ Bar Front Raises: *75 Lbs for 4 Sets of 12

*Shrugs:* 150 Lbs Dumbbells for 3 sets of 12

*Taken:* Health Vitamins

*Cardio:* 20 Minutes of HIT











​

*265 Lbs looking pretty good I'd say. Especially having 440 test level LMAO! *
*
**

*

*
**NEW DIET!:*

*TRAINING DAYS:*

* Meal 1:*
*14oz Egg whites
*2 Whole Eggs
*80g cream of rice (measured dry)
*2 Slices Ezekiel Bread (may add no sugar jelly)
*Meal 2:*
*10oz Ground Turkey
*350g white rice
*100g veggies
*1 tablespoon Mac Nut Oil
*Meal 3:*
*10oz Ground Turkey
*12oz White Potato
*1 tablespoon olive oil
*Meal 4:*
*10oz Ground Turkey
*350g white rice
*1 Matador
*100g veggies
*1 tablespoon Olive Oil
*Meal 5: (POST, AFTER SHAKE)*
*12oz egg white (measure liquid pre cooked)
*100g cream of rice (measured dry)
*20g PB
*Meal 6:*
*10oz Ground Turkey
*2 Whole Eggs
*3 slices Ezekiel bread

*OFF DAYS:*

*Meal 1:*
*14oz Egg whites
*2 Whole Eggs
*40g cream of rice (measured dry)
*2 Slices Ezekiel Bread (may add no sugar jelly)
*Meal 2:*
*10oz Ground Turkey
*150g white rice
*1 tablespoon Mac nut oil
*Meal 3:*
*10oz Ground Turkey
*6oz White Potato
*1 tablespoon olive oil
*Meal 4:*
*10oz Ground Turkey
*150g white rice
*1 tablespoon Mac nut oil
*Meal 5:*
*14oz egg white (measure liquid pre cooked)
*30g cream of rice (measured dry)
*20g PB
*Meal 6:*
*10oz Ground Turkey
*2 Whole Eggs
*2 cups spinach or 100g veggies
​


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/20/2018 (ARM DAY):*

*Meals / Meal Timing:*

*Meal 1 (11:30):* 14oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 80g Cream of Rice, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (15:00):*350g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast

*Post Workout Shake (17:00):* 2 Scoops protein 60g Waxy Maise

*
Meal 5 (17:45):* 100g Cream of Rice, 12Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 3 (19:30): *Cheat meal at Popeyes









*Meal 4 (21:30): *12 Oz Russet Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 6 (00:30): *10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Preacher Curls:* 6 Sets of 8-12 with 95Lbs Straight Bar Curls... Low Rest Time

*Skull Crushers:* 3 Sets of 115 for 12 Reps

*Straight Bar Cable Curls Superset with V Bar Push Downs: *12 Reps on Straight Bar w 120 lbs, immediately go to V Bar for 16 reps W/ 150, 6 sets
*Seated Dumbbell Curls: *35 Lbs for 4 sets of 8 Each Arm

*Hammer Curls: *45 Lbs for 3 sets of 12 Each Arm

*Taken:* Health Vitamins,


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/21/2018 (OFF DAY):*

*MEALS / MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1 (09:00):* 14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 40g Cream of Rice, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (12:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (15:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 6 Oz White Potato, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (17:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*
Meal 5 (20:15):* 14 Oz Egg Whites, 30g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:00):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 2 Cups Green Beans

*TRAINING:* OFF

*TAKEN:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/22/2018 (CHEST DAY):*

*MEAL / MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1 (09:30): * 80g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (12:30):* 350g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (15:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (18:45):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (19:30):* 100g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut butter

*
Meal 6 (23:00): * 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Pec Deck: *150 for 3 sets of 12

*Smith Incline Bench: *275x8, 315 for 4 sets of 6

*
Flat DB Press:* 140 for 4 sets of 12

*Decline Hammerstrength:* 4 Plates each side for 4 sets of 12, Last set drop set to failure

*Standing Cable Flies: *50 Lbs for 4 sets of 12

*Taken:* Health Vitamins, 1mg Adex


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/23/2018 (LEG DAY):*

*MEALS/ MEAL TIMING: *

*Meal 1 (10:30): * 80g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (13:30):* 350g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (16:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (20:15):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (21:30):* 100g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut butter

*
Meal 6 (23:45): * 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

So... I was FINALLY able to squat well this week! Feels super good. Had a little inflammation in the back but it felt like a muscle being sore.

*TRAINING:*

*Squats:* 135x6, 225x6, 315x4, 405x3, 405x8, 495x6, 495x6, 495x6, 495x6, 495x3!

*Lunges:* 65 Lbs Dumbbells each hand, 3 sets of 12 Lunges.

*Walking Lunges:* 60 Lbs Bar, 4 sets back and fourth about 30 yards

*Lying Ham Curls:* 150 for 6 sets of 12

*Leg Extensions:* 160 for 5 sets of 20

*Adductor Machine:* 250 Lbs for 3 sets of 20

Then I used my boots that I hang upside down on for about 5 mins, decompressed my back some!

*TAKEN:* Health Supplements.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/24/2018 (OFF DAY):*

*MEALS / MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1 (09:00):* 14 Oz Egg Whites, 40g Cream of Rice, 2 Whole Eggs, 2 Slices of Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (12:00):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (15:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 6 Oz White Potato, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (18:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 5 (21:30):* 30g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 2 Cups Green Beans

*TRAINING:* OFF

*TAKEN:* Health Supplements


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/25/2018 (BACK DAY):**
*

*

*

*
**MEALS/ MEAL TIMING:* 

*Meal 1 (8:30):* 80g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (12:30):* 350g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (16:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (20:15):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (21:30):* 100g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut butter

*Meal 6 (23:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Pull Ups:* 5 sets of 8-10

*Lat Pull Downs:* 3 Sets of 265 for 10, 2 sets of 220 for 12

*Deadlifts:* 405 for 4 sets of 8 (My back still a little weird...)

*Chest Supported T-Bar Rows:* 3 Plates for 4 sets of 12

*Close Grip Cable Rows:* 200 for 4 Sets of 20

*Dumbbell Dead Stop Rows:* 130 for 4 sets of 12 each arm

Felt really off today.

*Taken: *Health Vitamins, 1mg Adex


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/26/2018 (DELT DAY): *

*MEALS/ MEAL TIMING: *

*Meal 1 (08:30):* 80g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (12:30):* 350g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (16:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (18:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 350g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (20:15):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (21:30):* 100g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut butter

*Meal 6 (23:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Strict Standing Overhead Press: *135x12, 225x3, 225 for 6 sets of 8-12 (little rest time)

*Upright Rows:* 100 Lbs for 4 sets of 12 (strict AF)

*Seated Side Laterals:* 50 Lbs for 4 sets of 10 (strict, last set I did drop set)

*Rear Delt Cable Flies:* 20 Lbs for 3 Sets of 12 (the cable machine is very weird... 20 lbs feels like 40-50 lbs)

*EZ Bar Front Delt Raises:* 75 Lbs for 4 sets of 10-12

*HIIT Cardio:* 20 min

*Taken:* Health Supps

My client 2 weeks out from Eastern USA's after LEG day! Competing in Classic Physique. Looking awesome.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/27/2018 (DELT DAY): *

*MEALS/ MEAL TIMING: *

*Meal 1 (08:30):* 80g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (10:30):* 350g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (13:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (16:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 350g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (19:15):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (21:30):* Cheat meal

*Meal 6 (23:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*EZ Bar Curls *135 Lbs for 4 Sets of 10-12

*V Bar Push Downs Superset With 1 Arm Cable Curls* 150 Lbs for 16 on V Bar, immediately after I hit 1 Arm Cable Curls with 50 Lbs for 12 Reps each side. Did this for a total of 4 sets

*1 Arm Cable Tricep Extensions Superset with Cable Rope Hammer Curls* 50 Lbs for 12 Reps each side on Triceps, then 100 lbs for 20 Reps on Cable Hammer Curls.

*Seated Dumbbell Curls:* 40 Lbs for 4 sets of 8 Each Arm

*Seated Hammer Curls:* 30 Lbs for 4 sets of 12 Each Arm

*Taken:* Health Supps








Pump was brutal today


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/28/2018 (OFF DAY):*

*MEAL / MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1 (09:00):* 14 Oz Egg Whites, 40g Cream of Rice, 2 Whole Eggs, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (12:30):*10 Oz Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (15:30):*10 Oz Chicken Breast, 6 Oz White Potato, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (17:30):*10 Oz Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 5 (20:30):* 14 Oz Egg White, 30g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:15):*10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Egg, 2 Cups Green Beans

Training: OFF

Taken: Health Supps.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/29/2018 (CHEST DAY): *

*MEALS/ MEAL TIMING: *

*Meal 1 (09:30):* 110g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries

*Meal 2 (11:30):* 400g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (14:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (16:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 400g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (19:15):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (21:30):* 120g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Pec Deck: *135 Lbs for 12 Reps

*Smith Machine Incline Bench* 225x12, 275x8, 315x8, 315x8, 315x8, 225x12

*Flat Dumbbells: *140Lbs for 4 sets of 12

*Decline Hammerstrength:* 4 Plates for 4 sets of 12

*Dumbbell Flies:* 50 Lbs for 3 sets of 12

*Close Grip Dumbbell Presses (for upper pic):* 50 Lbs for 4 Sets of 16

*Taken:* Health Supps


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/29/2018 (CHEST DAY): *

*MEALS/ MEAL TIMING: *

*Meal 1 (10:30):* 110g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries

*Meal 2 (12:30):* 400g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (15:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (17:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 400g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (19:15):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (21:30):* 120g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Squats:* 495 for 6 sets of 6

*Leg Extensions* 6 sets of 20 with 150 lbs

*Lying Hamstring Curls:*6 Sets of 20 with 120 Lbs

Taken: 500mg Test E, Health Supps,


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*10/21/2018 (OFF DAY):*

*MEALS / MEAL TIMING:*

*Meal 1 (09:00):* 14 Oz Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 40g Cream of Rice, 70g Blue Berries, 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*Meal 2 (12:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (15:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 6 Oz White Potato, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (17:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*
Meal 5 (20:15):* 14 Oz Egg Whites, 30g Cream of Rice, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:00):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 2 Cups Green Beans

*TRAINING:* OFF

*TAKEN:* Health Vitamins


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*11/5/2018 (CHEST DAY): *

*MEALS/ MEAL TIMING: *

*Meal 1 (09:30):* 110g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries

*Meal 2 (11:30):* 400g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (14:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (16:30):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 400g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (19:15):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (21:30):* 120g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Pec Deck: *135 Lbs for 12 Reps

*Smith Machine Incline Bench* 225x12, 275x8, 315x8, 315x8, 315x8, 225x12

*Flat Dumbbells: *140Lbs for 4 sets of 12

*Pec Deck:*200 Lbs for 5 sets of 8-12

*Dumbbell Flies:* 50 Lbs for 3 sets of 12

*Close Grip Dumbbell Presses (for upper pic):* 50 Lbs for 4 Sets of 16

*Taken:* Health Supps

*CARDIO:* 20 Mins of HIIT


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Went to the Eastern USA's as I've been coaching my friend who's competing in classic physique:
















Placed like 12th out of 40 people at a very stacked show. It was his first show so you can't be too sad about it. His tan was f**ked up and he really was nervous on stage - definitely got overlooked.










Met a couple meat head gym cels Ive made friendships over the internet w 









Fun weekend. I'm excited to start coaching more people!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*11/26/2018 **(Chest & Triceps):*

*MEALS/ MEAL TIMING: *

*Meal 1 (07:45):* 110g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries

*Meal 2 (11:30):* 400g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (15:30):* 12 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (17:00):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 400g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (20:30):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (20:30):* 120g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Pec Deck*215Lbs for 3 sets of 12

*Incline Bench: * 225x12, 275x10, 315 for 6 sets of 8-10

*Smith Flat Bench* 225x12, 275x10, 315 for 4 sets of 8, 225 for 2 sets of 20

*Dumbbell Flies:* 5 sets of 35 Lbs for 16 Reps








275 Lbs here tonight

*Taken:* 50mg Dianabol, 1mg Arimidex.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Looking Large lad


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*12/3/2018 **(Chest & Triceps):*

*MEALS/ MEAL TIMING: *

*Meal 1 (07:45):* 110g Cream of Rice, 14 Oz Egg Whites, 70g Blue Berries

*Meal 2 (11:30):* 400g White Rice, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 3 (15:30):* 15 Oz White Potato, 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Meal 4 (17:00):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 400g White Rice, 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

*Post Workout Shake (20:30):* 2 Scoops Whey, 60g Waxy Maise

*Meal 5 (20:30):* 120g Cream of Rice, 12 Oz Egg Whites, 20g Peanut Butter

*Meal 6 (23:45):* 10 Oz Chicken Breast, 2 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices Ezekiel Bread

*TRAINING:*

*Pec Deck:*215Lbs for 3 sets of 12

*Incline Bench: * 135x12, 225x12, 275x8, 315x6, 365 for 3 sets of 6, 315 for 4 sets of 8-12

*Smith Flat Bench* 225x10, 315x10, 315x10, 225x25, 225x25

*Hammer Strength Decline Press:* 4 Plates for 4 sets of 12

*Cable Flies:* 5 Sets of 45 Lbs for 12 Reps Big Stretch

*V-Bar Push Downs:* 150 Lbs for 6 sets of 12 Reps

INSANELY STRONG TODAY! What a jump in strength... jeez.










*Taken:* 50mg Dianabol, 1mg Arimidex.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*Back Day (1/29/2019):*

Meal 1: 11:00

Meal 2: 13:00

Meal 3: 15:00

Meal 4: 17:30

Post Shake: 20:00

Meal 5: 21:00

Meal 6: 23:00

*TRAINING:*

Lat Pull Downs Superset with Dumbbell Rows: 12 Rep Lat Pulls, 10 Rep Dumbbell Rows Each side for 4 Sets

Sitting One Handed Lat Pull Down W/ Cable Superset with Chest Supported DBell Rows: 10 Reps Each side Pull Downs, 12 Reps DBell Rows Chest Supported 4 Sets

V Bar Pull Downs Superset with underhand Cable Rows: 12 Reps V Bar Pull Downs, 12 Reps underhand Cable Rows 4 sets

Deadlifts: 405x12, 405x12, 585x3 (Back issue still prevalent but pushing through it.)

Rack Pulls: 225x10, 315x10, 405x10, 495x10, 405x10

*Taken:* Nothing today


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*(Back Day) 2/5/2019:*

Meal 1: 11:00

Meal 2: 14:00

Meal 3: 16:30

Meal 4: 17:30

Meal 5: 21:30

Meal 6: 23:30

*Training:*

Arnold Pull Downs: 240 for 6 sets of 10 superset with Dumbell Rows 90Lbs for 10

T Bar Rows: 7 25s for 4 sets of 12

Underhand Pull Downs: 220 for 5 sets of 10 superset with Machine Pull Downs 3 Plates each side for 10

Machine Rows: 2 Plates each side for 4 sets of 12

TRIPLE Superset of Deficit Deadlifts, deadlifts, and rack pulls: 3 Sets of 10 each with 405.

Taken: 80mcg Clen, 1mg Arimidex .


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

http://imgur.com/99XtQFq


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

12 and 14 weeks out


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

260 lbs


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

236 6'2. Shooting for that pro card in classic soon.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

July 6th is the show... so 19 days out.

I burned 980 calories this morning on the stairmaster... an hour of cardio

Going to be going for that pro card baby.

Let's get it.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Johneffer said:


> July 6th is the show... so 19 days out.
> 
> I burned 980 calories this morning on the stairmaster... an hour of cardio
> 
> ...


 Great work Gio, you'll have a pro card in no time! I will certainly be using your diet etc. when I hop on my first cycle soon

Good luck with the show!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

who deleted my comment wtf lol


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

One hour of stairmaster today at 6:30 AM ... 
Same as yesterday.

30 mins walking on treadmill at night post weight training



















233 Lbs today. 3 Lbs from cut off! 18 days out.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

grainy as fck!! Looking good bro


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

---


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/e9ij1KX.png
https://i.imgur.com/97wLgaq.png
https://i.imgur.com/3rb6vRy.png
https://i.imgur.com/xqBkSC2.png
https://i.imgur.com/VtfojPN.png
https://i.imgur.com/gVSXN1q.png
https://i.imgur.com/4FJoRI1.png
https://i.imgur.com/kmi4HlN.jpg


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

229 Lbs today


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> 229 Lbs today


 I sincerely hope you didn't wear those socks with those sandals!!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> I sincerely hope you didn't wear those socks with those sandals!!


 Certainly did lad  I live in America it's more accepted here lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> Certainly did lad  I live in America it's more accepted here lol


 Haha, fair play mate. With legs like yours you could get away with wearing Crocs :lol:


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

229 Lbs... A pound under my weight limit 13 days out.

I am doing about 500g of carbs today with only trace amount of fats. May drop cardio tomorrow as well.. I think my body needs a little rest. Been told by some high level coaches that I look 'high cortisol' and that my body needs a break for a day from cardio


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

look ready to rock bro. Whats your back looking like?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Cronus said:


> look ready to rock bro. Whats your back looking like?


 Thank you !


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

dam dude looking shredded. I'd say good luck for the show but I don't think you'll need it lol


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

http://imgur.com/MAfnXnR


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking awesome buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

232 lbs today - had a big cheat meal as I was so light yesterday... weighed 225. 
2 Hours of cardio done today.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Christ dude, how big are you arms. Officially jelly!!!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

6 DAYS OUT.

WEIGHT: 233 UPON WAKING

POST CARDIO WEIGHT: 230 LBS.

CURRENT DIET:

*MEAL 1 -
2 WHOLE EGGS
6 OZ LIQUID EGG WHITES*

*6 OZ WHITE POTATO*

*1 CUP SPINACH*

*MEAL 2 -*

*5 OZ CHICKEN BREAST*

*20G WALNUTS*

*MEAL 3 -*

*5OZ TILAPIA OR COD*

*1/2 CUP GREEN BEANS*

*MEAL 4 (PRE WORKOUT) - *

*4.5 OZ CHICKEN BREAST OR TILAPIA/COD*

*1 BAGEL*

*1 TBSP HONEY*

*32G RAISINS*

*1 POWERADE ZERO W/ 2 SERVINGS MORTON'S LITE SALT*

*MEAL 5 (POST WORKOUT) -
5 OZ COD/TILAPIA
6 OZ WHITE POTATO *

*MEAL 6- *

*2 WHOLE EGGS*

*4 OZ GROUND BEEF (93%)
1 CUP SPINACH*

*1 TBSP SUGAR FREE FIBER*

*WATER: 2.5 GALLONS DAILY*

*SODIUM - LOWERED BY 30% OF NORMAL CONSUMPTION *


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice mate. When will you up Sodium? Day of the show?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

DATE: 07/01/2019​
​
DAYS OUT: 5​
​
MORNING WEIGHT (Post Piss Straight Out Of Bed): 230 lbs​
​
Pictures Post Cardio:



































​
​
TODAY'S CARDIO:​
​
-35 MINUTES WALKING ON TREADMILL... 3.8 MPH, NO INCLINE FASTED A.M.​
​
-30 MINUTES WALKING ON TREADMILL 3.8 MPH, NO INCLINE POST WORKOUT P.M.​
​
​
TODAY'S DIET:​
​
MEAL 1: ​
6 OZ WHITE POTATO​
6 OZ EGG WHITES​
2 OMEGA-3 WHOLE EGGS​
1 CUP OF SPINACH​
​
MEAL 2:​
5 OZ CHICKEN BREAST​
20G WALNUTS​
6 OZ WHITE POTATO​
​
MEAL 3:​
5 OZ TILAPIA​
1/2 CUP OF GREEN BEANS​
​
MEAL 4 (PRE WORKOUT):​
4.5 OZ CHICKEN BREAST OR TILAPIA​
1 PLAIN BAGEL​
1 TABLESPOON OF HONEY​
32G OF RAISINS​
1 POWERADE WITH 2 SERVINGS OF MORTON'S LITE SALT​
​
MEAL 5 (POST WORKOUT):​
5 OZ TILAPIA​
6 OZ WHITE POTATO​
​
MEAL 6:​
2 WHOLE EGGS​
4 OZ GROUND BEEF (93%)​
4 OZ WHITE POTATO​
1 CUP OF SPINACH​
1 TABLESPOON OF SUGAR FREE FIBER​
​
DAILY WATER:​
2.75 GALLONS​
​
DAILY SODIUM:​
70% OF NORMAL SODIUM INTAKE​
​


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice mate. When will you up Sodium? Day of the show?


 Not sure man got a coach handling it for me.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> Not sure man got a coach handling it for me.


 Cheers bro


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

DATE: 07/02/2019

DAYS OUT: 4

MORNING WEIGHT (Post Piss Straight Out Of Bed): 225.4 LBS!!!! WTF!? 

Morning Pictures:




























TODAY'S DIET:

MEAL 1: 

6 OZ WHITE POTATO

6 OZ EGG WHITES

2 OMEGA-3 WHOLE EGGS

1 CUP OF SPINACH

MEAL 2:

5 OZ CHICKEN BREAST

20G WALNUTS

8 OZ WHITE POTATO

MEAL 3:

5 OZ TILAPIA

6 OZ WHITE POTATO

1/2 CUP OF GREEN BEANS

MEAL 4 (PRE WORKOUT):

4.5 OZ CHICKEN BREAST OR TILAPIA

1 PLAIN BAGEL

1 TABLESPOON OF HONEY

64G OF RAISINS

1 POWERADE WITH 2 SERVINGS OF MORTON'S LITE SALT

MEAL 5 (POST WORKOUT):

5 OZ TILAPIA

12 OZ WHITE POTATO

MEAL 6:

2 WHOLE EGGS

4 OZ GROUND BEEF (93%)

6 OZ WHITE POTATO

1 CUP OF SPINACH

1 TABLESPOON OF SUGAR FREE FIBER

DAILY WATER:

3 GALLONS

DAILY SODIUM:

70% OF NORMAL SODIUM INTAKE


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)




----------

